# Similar to combat cobra elite K9 please



## Rino (May 31, 2013)

Hi!

After reading about it on this forum I wanted to buy the combat harness with cobra buckle from elite K9. 

Combat Harness with metal Cobra buckle-Elite K-9

However, I had a wish for customization - to add a cobra buckle (of course that woould be reflected in the price) at the neck strap as well. however, after sending emails to 3 email adresses of theirs about it I got zero reply so needled to say I am disapointed. I realise I am not their best customer seeing as I have not purchased anything from them but...I would understand a response that this is not possible. But id didn't expect to be totally and completely ignored !  

So I am looking for an alternative. Does anyone know of an alternative? I would like a similar harness design and it is a must that the harness be strong....And it would be great if anyoneknows of a place where they would be prepared to add another cobra buckle to the neck strap...if the design was similar..

Thanks!


----------

